# 12 year old male cat, surrey needs a home



## AnnaT

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Scottish Fold Cat
Sex: male
Age(s): Approx 12 years old.
Name(s):Wilfred
Colours: Black
Neutered:Yes
Reason for rehoming: Saved from being euthanased after being found as a stray and assessed as too old to rehome. Wilfred is a cat flu carrier meaning that he cannot be vaccinated as it brings cat flu out in him. He therefore has to go as a housecat.
Will the group be split: N/a
Transport available: Within reason
Other: Wilfred does not like other animals, but adores children!

Here is Wilfred 

















He loves children!








He is a very snuggly boy who has a great appetite. But scarred up, but so sweet and loving.


----------



## AnnaT

Mr Wilf is still looking for a home. Please don't overlook him because of his age, colour or condition. He is such a lovely cat, he just wants cuddles and a full tummy <3


----------



## marie73

He's adorable, I wish he lived in the U.S.


----------



## AnnaT

Wilfred has been with us for about 5 months now waiting for his forever home.


----------



## AnnaT

Wilfred is still here. I just thought I would explain a little about his illness as it is likely to put people off.

Wilfred is on no long term meds. The only thing that he needs is a course of antibiotics if he becomes snotty which is only rare. 

This lad has so much love to give and will repay his new owners in tenfold for giving him a loving home.


----------



## Jeanie

Anna, just to keep this thread alive...I know I can't help you from the States, but I would take him in a minute. He's lovely! I hope he gets the best of homes!


----------



## AnnaT

Still here


----------



## AnnaT

Wilfred is still waiting for his forever home to come along


----------



## AnnaT

Wilfred is STILL here!


----------



## Jeanie

I'm so sorry someone hasn't adopted him yet. He's so beautiful!  Unfortunately almost all of us here have cats, and could not adopt him. Bless his heart.


----------



## AnnaT

Jeanie said:


> I'm so sorry someone hasn't adopted him yet. He's so beautiful!  Unfortunately almost all of us here have cats, and could not adopt him. Bless his heart.


Perhaps people could pass the word round. We would be so grateful xx


----------



## AnnaT

We have someone going to Leeds next Friday who is happy to transport, so get in touch if you are interested


----------



## AnnaT

Unsurprisingly Wilfred is still waiting for his forever home


----------



## AnnaT

We have transport going to Portsmouth on the 21st of this month. If anyone down that way can offer a home, please get in touch!


----------



## AnnaT

Please dont be put off if you are far away. We will put out transport appeals to get him to the right home.


----------



## furryfriends251

I hope he gets a home! 

However I doubt I could take him as he probably wouldn't appreciate several other cats or living in a place without heat/air conditioning (its a barn, but pretty much a "house" except for that). Even though I am about 30 miles away there is also the border to deal with besides the fact that he'd have to live with other cats.


----------



## AnnaT

Unfortunately we are not able to appeal for transport for Wilfred now. This is because we have found out he does not travel well at all and becomes very stressed. He cannot be sedated because of his breathing problems. He is ok to go short distances, but he cannot go far.


----------



## AnnaT

Now homed! Patience is a virtue


----------



## Jeanie

That's wonderful. He's so lovely! :smile:


----------



## dweamgoil

*That is SUCH WONDERFUL NEWS!!!*

he seemed like such a sweet little guy


----------



## AdamUK

So glad he found a home


----------

